# Manx Cat Syndrome?



## scruffy67 (May 7, 2013)

Last week, we acquired a beautiful long haired manx. She's 4 years old and a "rumpy". My question is, do all tailess manxes have Manx Cat Syndrome - ie bowel issues from a shorter spine or is it just something they are at risk for? I haven't noticed anything nor has the woman we adopted her from said anything about her having issues. Is it something rumpy Manxes are born with? 

Also, I've heard manxes are territorial and Miss Callie is no exception. I have two other cat's who are seniors and so far she has shown them she's boss. Is there a way to help her be more at ease with the other cats?


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

We have to Manx cats at our shelter, both have the lower GI issues. (Plus one has hip "dysplasia," for lack of a better word, that I am told was due to improper Manx breeding.)

This thread from 2010 has some good information...
http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/131376-manx-syndrome.html


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

As a former Manx breeder, not all Manx cats have what you call "Manx Cat Syndrome". If a Manx has a spine that is too short it's possible to have elimination problems, but I've seen tailled cats too with the same problem and I've seen very short Manx that have no problems at all as well. So it's really an individual problem, some maybe born with it, some may have it for a while and outgrow it and some don't have any problem. 

As far as being territorial, yes they can be that, and some outdoor Manx will defend their property from dogs and other cats. I can't say that Manx are generally bossy, but get along well with other cats and dogs. I did find over the many years I bred Manx that torties, torbies and calicos tho, often ended up being the alpha cat of a group, so if she's calico she _will _be the boss cat, and nothing much you can do about it. I'm sure that your two other cats will soon learn to stay out of her way.


----------



## FurbyFace (May 13, 2013)

My Manx is a rumpy riser, she has one vertebrae that sticks out. She doesn't have Manx Syndrome, but she does have GI and bowl problems. Her rectum is slightly deformed so a lot of times when she goes number 2, it gets stuck halfway out and I have to pull it out. It sucks, but I just think that it could be a lot worse. 
Not all Manxs have Manx Syndrome, but they do have a high risk for it. They also have a high risk for heart problems, so if you see any excessive panting I would have it checked out. My Numly has a heart murmur so I have to keep a eye on her when she gets too worked up. 
And my Numly is definitely the Alpha cat, when it comes to other cats and even dogs she takes charge. I used to have a roommate with another cat and they got along, but Numly made it clear that age was in charge. 
You definitely made a good choice with a Manx, they are loyal and loving and full of energy. They are also very vocal and love to chat with people. I'd love to see a picture of your Manx. This is Numly.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

